# L643 on 612 Has Blockbuster Movie



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just checked and my 612 has it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Lots of changes in L643:

# Features

* VOD UI Changes (to include the Blockbuster Movie Pass streaming option)
* SVOD/Network Folders
* Adaptive Streaming
* HDMI Detect
* CSA over IP
* Pop-up changes
* PPV Rental Indicator
* Screen Saver yellow text updates (the "hints" that appear in yellow text when your receiver is in standby mode)
* Live sports theme
* Basic Remote changes
* Forced boot receovery
* PPV pop-up timeout
* Pause buffer change
* GoogleTV (support for devices such as the Logitech Revue)
* Locks pop-up changes
* WD Midori 320GB HDD support
* EPG Updates
* Opt-in Free Preview Trigger

# Fixes

* DVR Folder fixes
* VOD in EPG/banner fixes
* On Demand fixes
* Misc stability fixes

http://www.dishsupport.com/dish-net...s/11160-software-release-notes-week-10-a.html


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

My 612 doesn't have it yet. Is this release being spread out over a period of time?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> My 612 doesn't have it yet. Is this release being spread out over a period of time?


I believe it is. I read a post in another thread that said 1 of his 3 got it. Since it started spooling 10/19 you'd think they'd be done by now but I recall my 622 taking up to 3 weeks to get an update.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

All software updates for Dish are "spooled" out and not released to every receiver at once.
It usually takes no longer then a week from release date for your receiver to update. Just make sure you are allowing it to update at its designated time (usually 3 am by default) and you will get it soon.

If you dont get it within a week definitely call in or chat with a CSR at the website.
edit:
Olguy, the 612 software update wasnt released until today.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Inkosaurus said:


> All software updates for Dish are "spooled" out and not released to every receiver at once.
> It usually takes no longer then a week from release date for your receiver to update. Just make sure you are allowing it to update at its designated time (usually 3 am by default) and you will get it soon.
> 
> If you dont get it within a week definitely call in or chat with a CSR at the website.
> ...


As I said, I have seen it take up to 3 weeks in the past. On more than one occassion. As have others that post in this forum.

I don't know the source of your information regarding the release date but mine got it sometime last week. I only checked it yesterday. 
Others posted in other forums that they had gotten it. According to Michael S. in post #5 of the Software Release Notes Week 10/17 thread at Dish Network Support Forum L643 spooled 10/19 for the first 100K receivers.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

olguy said:


> As I said, I have seen it take up to 3 weeks in the past. On more than one occassion. As have others that post in this forum.


Correct, and by design.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Actually, I wasn't trying to create a discussion with my question. Sometimes somebody who knows will post the receiver ID numbers being hit which can give one an idea of when yours will get the software.

I've seen them update every one with an update in a two or three day period. And sometimes an update gets halted because something is wrong.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Agreed, I too have seen where someone knew what receviers are spooled. I have not heard of any problems, there seems to be more and more who are getting it.....But not sure it is usually done in a two day period.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I think P Smith is the person who has posted that information for other receivers in the past.


----------



## CraigT1 (Feb 18, 2008)

It appears that I now have the new update but it doesn't show any Blockbuster streaming options- just the Platinum streaming. It has the new interface but shows only the Platinum channels under Movie Pass. Am I overlooking something? Thanks.

Craig T


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

CraigT1 said:


> It appears that I now have the new update but it doesn't show any Blockbuster streaming options- just the Platinum streaming. It has the new interface but shows only the Platinum channels under Movie Pass. Am I overlooking something? Thanks.
> 
> Craig T


The only new thing to BBMP was the consolidation of Movies in the mail, streaming over pc's to the dish platinum package.
The streaming to receiver stuff has always been there.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Still no L643 on my 612, sigh. I'm feeling rejected.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wanna know when to reboot it ?  It would help to catch your batch regardless of processes/priorities of current tasks inside of your box.


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

Finally received my update on both 612 recievers. Waiting for weekend to try it out.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

My 612 has 643. Yesterday I tried an experiment and started to download the HD version of Airport. It downloaded and played flawlessly. The problem with this release is that I couldn't stop or cancel the download without disconnecting the broadband connection. After reconnecting I was given the option of continuing or deleting. I hope this gets fixed.


----------

